# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  New Knife in Progress

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Some of you have seen this one in another post. I have gotten a little more done...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I got the forge really hot for this one, perhaps too hot!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Missed the violent quench pic!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The results of my efforts was a surface that i had worked for weeks to be scratch and defect free turning into what looked like molten steel bubbles!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It is as hard as a rock though hmm..I ain't sanding all that off so it was left in place. I then died hardwood handle red.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I sanded a bit but it was fruitless as the blade was too hard....Thought about temporing but decided to give it a try not tempered not sure if i will or not. I sharpened the blade with a wet stone followed by my Arkansas...Rubbed some brown shoepolish into the wood and melted it in. I also used cold blue on the blade after sanding. Not sure I like it the way it is, not sure i don't but here it is as it is in it's unfinished progress.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I would enjoy reading comments or idea's.

----------


## Rick

The only thing I don't like about it are the "bubbles" on the blade. And, really, that isn't so bad. Just not used to seeing them on a blade, I guess. The bluing is fine and the scales look good. I like the overall shape and I'll bet it's pretty well balanced. At least it looks like it is. Come to think of it, the "bubbles" sort of look like moons and planets. You could call it "Luna". It would fit.

EDIT: Dang. The more I look at it the more I like it.....

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Yeah! I don't care for the bubbles either.... it isn't finished though the handle is not epoxied in place so I can piddle with it some more and with enough elbow grease the bubbles could be removed. One thing I really like it is very light and the blade has a flat grind (MINUS BUBBLES) that comes to a really thin edge. It sharpened well and handles nice in your hand. If I only had a belt sander! This was shaped mostly with hand files and sandpaper...I will definately be doing more so again any idea's are welcome...

----------


## canid

the bubbling effect adds character and aesthetically i kind of like it, but i've never seen that happen in my very limited experience of heat treatment.

how did the hardness turn out?

i don't think i read before; what source material did you use?

----------


## crashdive123

I actually like the bubbles.  Kind of unique.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

The steel is unknown but I am guessing chrome vanadium 5160. It is very hard but doesn't seem too brittle. It took awhile to sharpen but did take a good edge...haven't used it yet to see if it'll hold an edge but that is next. I'll probably try and polish most of the bubble effect out. I still want to do more with the scales too. I am learning and have been searching and it looks like it may have lost contact with the quench due to boiling. I was quenching in veggie oil and antifreeze it worked for me before. It could of been worse it could have shattered or even melted in the forge so all is not lost.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I actually like the bubbles.  Kind of unique.


It looked 'wild' coming out of the quench before i got the scale off. If you look about mid blade it really didn't "bubble" but it had a heavy scale that flaked off.

----------


## panch0

Looks good Cowboy. A belt grinder would knock them bubbles off quick. I don't know what could have happened there. Did you make sure the blade was clean of any soap, wd-40 etc...? That may have had an effect during quenching. Your finishing work is getting better.   Keep up the good work. A craftsman 2x42 grinder is what I use. It is no where near a KMG grinder but for 130 bucks it does the job.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Looks good Cowboy. A belt grinder would knock them bubbles off quick. I don't know what could have happened there. Did you make sure the blade was clean of any soap, wd-40 etc...? That may have had an effect during quenching. Your finishing work is getting better.   Keep up the good work. A craftsman 2x42 grinder is what I use. It is no where near a KMG grinder but for 130 bucks it does the job.


It is a really weird effect....The bubbles are actually raised from the surface. I didn't clean it before forging but I would think I acheived around 1600 deg. F or non magnetic and anything should have burn't off. I think I am gonna leave them. It'll make for good conversation around the campfire one day. Yeah I have decided that if I persue this craft anymore a belt sander is a must. My file is old and has moved alot of metal over the years!

----------


## canid

i sort of think you might only expect that kind of reaction from a seriously heterogenous mixture of metals. looks almost damascene.

----------


## panch0

I was thinking the same thing about it looking like a damascus pattern.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

The steel came from a pair of L.S. Starret Inside Calipers. They are known for the quality in materials and workmanship other than that I have no idea..

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Flat grind and nice and hard, for a user can't complain about that. I use a knife to slice, skin and general use so I like a hard, thin blade. I don't split wood, chop or throw so that is about what I make to use. I personally like the looks of it. Guess I will finish a few I have hardened if I ever get caught up. I like it just the way it is, ain't a wallhanger but a type I would use.

----------


## Rick

Good tools are a lot like guys, I guess. They don't have to be pretty they just have to work.

----------


## canid

yes, but some of us are blessed with both options... unlike some of my tools.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Flat grind and nice and hard, for a user can't complain about that. I use a knife to slice, skin and general use so I like a hard, thin blade. I don't split wood, chop or throw so that is about what I make to use. I personally like the looks of it. Guess I will finish a few I have hardened if I ever get caught up. I like it just the way it is, ain't a wallhanger but a type I would use.


Thanks Coot! I have been sittin' here sharpenin' it and am pretty sure the tool is exactly what I was after. Once I can get it to an oak board I'll know for sure....Wife stopped me from whitlin' in the office. It seems to take a nice slow edge that'll hold! I am gonna finish it and move on to some of the chores around here. I ain't got to much time to be sandin' on something if it'll work just as you suggested!

----------


## rebel

...bubbles, how long did you leave it in the oil / anti-freeze bath?    I had a similar effect with water in my oil bath.  I'm not sure if that was the cause of the bubbles or the fact that I left it in the bath to cool.  

Anyway, I like your knife.

----------


## FVR

I'm jealous.

You knife makers are awsome.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I'm jealous.
> 
> You knife makers are awsome.


Workin' on the sheath now to give myself options it will be a horizontal carry sheath as I have plenty to carry vertically somehow it seems safer on horse back to boot. The envy is replicated each time you post a new bow!

----------


## panch0

> Workin' on the sheath now to give myself options it will be a horizontal carry sheath as I have plenty to carry vertically somehow it seems safer on horse back to boot. The envy is replicated each time you post a new bow!


Amen to that! Both FVR and Candid.

----------


## dezertdude

Pancho have you ever tried using valve lapping compound to polish out sanding scratches? I tried it today and it works great.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Cowboy I don't care what anyone says, I like the"Bubble" look and have since I first laid eyes on it. Only problem now is that I want one!! I really wish someone knew how the "Bubble" pattern was formed so the process could be duplicated. I like the design, shape, and size, as well.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Thanks Poco, It does kinda grow on you. I have decided to leave the blade as is. I beleive what caused it was boiling. The quench was vegetable oil and new generation antifreeze. I didn't mix it well enough this time. I can't be positive but I beleive as I dropped the knife in the quench it boiled the antifreeze in the bottom of the container preventing good contact with the blade. As the bubbles rose through the oil they did not disrupt contact with the blade until they exited the oil floating on top of the antifreeze where they once again disrupted contact. Thus the middle of the blade has fewer blisters. So I would recommend for anyone wanting to try and recreate the patterning use either antifreeze and vegetable oil 50/50 or maybe straight antifreeze. Care should be taken not to inhale the escaping gasses.

----------


## panch0

> Pancho have you ever tried using valve lapping compound to polish out sanding scratches? I tried it today and it works great.


I haven't, I am not sure I even know what that compound is. It sounds interesting.

----------


## crashdive123

It's an abrasive paste.

----------


## Rick

http://www.lapmaster.com/consumables...FRPyDAodtDHtjQ

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I am gonna call my knife the "Full Moon" it has passed the first test of edge holding capability..It cut it's own sheath and may very well be my fav of all my knives!

----------


## Survival Guy 10

the bubbles give it a uniqe look

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

UPDATE: My knife is brittle, I tried stiking a firesteel aggressively and decided to temper it @ 425 for an hour. I will report on the results, it held an edge good but chipped if I struck something hard. The chips were microscopic but not quite what I wanted it to be. Waiting now to find out the result. I am gonna water quech it as I read it worked well...

----------

